# engine sludge?



## akmp (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a 03 Passat w8 sedan. I purchased the car after it was 6 months old it only had 8k miles on it. the dealers family drove the car.
I've been happy with it. I've regularly had the dealership change the oil between 5k-7k (well below the 10k recommended). the day before my scheduled second 40k maintenance, my engine light came on. 
the dealer replaced the secondary exhaust valves (sda valves?) cause they were sticking. a week later the engine light came back on. 

I brought it back to the dealer....they want 6k to clean the sludge out of the motor. this is an excerpt of the mech's notes:
"checked out found codes for SDA and temp sensor in radiator. Found that temp sensor is shorted. needs new sensor. checked the sda system and found all components ok. called tech line and was told to check out the pump wiring for the sda. found ok. also was told to check for blockage in cyhl heads. found blockage. need to remove and install cyl heads. would have to change timing chains. motor also need to be removed"

so I'm looking at a combined bill of 8k in two weeks. for a car that is worth 12k-14k
so I'm reeling a bit over this...i don't have a good feeling about moving forward with a 6k engine "cleaning". especially since the car runs fine..other than the engine light
1) why would vw tech line tell them to check for this?
2) why would my engine sludge up when I change the oil more often than what is recommended?
DO they have an engineering issue?
I don't even have a warm feeling that they are sure that sludge is to blame. it seems a bit like a 6k speculation. 

I've been VERY happy about the dealer's service and I love my w8...but geesh this is crazy. 
has anyone else experience this? does anyone have any thoughts to proceed with this? are there any cheaper alternatives? can I use some sort of oil or fuel additive to clean gunk out of the motor?


----------



## seatowjoe (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: engine sludge? (akmp)*

Post these questions over at http://www.w8forum.dk/ , you may have better luck over there, - it is a w8 specific site.


----------



## Vortexpert (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: engine sludge? (akmp)*

how many mile are on your car? 
if you have your regular maintenence at the dealer then why would this not be powertrain? powertrain is 5yr/60k miles. the 1.8T passats have a sludge "issue". that warranty is 10yr/unlimited miles. 
depending on your inservice date, you may be out of warranty. good luck hope they take care of you.


----------



## faisal_in_laurel (May 28, 2008)

_Quote »_how many mile are on your car? 
if you have your regular maintenence at the dealer then why would this not be powertrain? powertrain is 5yr/60k miles. the 1.8T passats have a sludge "issue". that warranty is 10yr/unlimited miles.

Is that a manufacturer warrenty?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (faisal_in_laurel)*

Personally I have a hard time believing that ANY W8 engine would have a sludge issue with a NINE QUART capacity unless you went 40,000 miles without a single oil change....


----------



## akmp (Apr 17, 2008)

ya...to be clear this was at the 2nd 40 k service. I ahve 85k is mileage on the car. at this point the light has NOT come back on after they reexamined it.
I had the dealer change my oil in the 5-7k range. Below the 10k recommended. Why would anyone by a car/engine like this and not take care of it?
fingers crossed....


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (akmp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akmp* »_ya...to be clear this was at the 2nd 40 k service. I ahve 85k is mileage on the car. at this point the light has NOT come back on after they reexamined it.
I had the dealer change my oil in the 5-7k range. Below the 10k recommended. Why would anyone by a car/engine like this and not take care of it?
fingers crossed....

Read my sig.. I can go on all day about neglected cars......


----------

